# HGVC Ocean Enclave



## jsparents (Jul 11, 2019)

Currently at Ocean Enclave.  I’m such a fan of cruise critic, I will post a review and photos next week when I get back.  If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Pearlsvaca19 (Jul 15, 2019)

how was your stay at Ocean Enclave.  Just bought in last year and have not stayed.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 17, 2019)

Pearlsvaca19 said:


> how was your stay at Ocean Enclave.  Just bought in last year and have not stayed.



Had a great time.  Just got home so I'll put some photos and opinions together this weekend.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

I booked an Oceanfront Premier unit exactly at the 9 month mark.  I traveled to Charleston and stayed there for two nights.  I went by Liberty Place Charleston and wonder when it will be done.  HGVC website says it is scheduled to open in 2020, but as you can see by the photos below, I wonder if they are on schedule. 




 






The location is going to be good and central to everything.  The point structures posted on the website seem excessive due to lack of no view.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

I stayed in an Oceanfront Premier unit, 1805A.  I learned the following while there and am a little confused by what is posted on the website.  There are four units per floor that are  Premier, meaning Oceanfront.  05 A & B and 06 A & B.  The "A" is a two bedroom and the "B" is a one bedroom.  There is a door that connects both units to make the three bedroom Premier units.  HGVC website says at 2bdrm Premier is 1391 sq ft and a 1 bdrm Premier is 877 sq ft, but only list a 3 bdrm Premier as 1583 sq ft.  I doubt they lockoff the whole unit except the bedroom.  The photos on the website are of the 1 bedroom units.  The 'B" units are end units.





The resort is new and beautiful and full of technology.  The elevators take your key card and then you pick your floor.  The screen tells you which elevator to take.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

This is the view of the resort as you turn onto 16th Ave. from N Kings Hwy.  The parking garage is on the left and about 300 feet from the resort. 




 



 

Front door from the driveway


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

Lobby. The gentleman on the phone helped me.  It seemed that the Premier units were not all booked as he asked me if I wanted to be high, middle, or low.  I picked middle and got the 18th floor. There are 27 floors.



 

Here is photo to show you the difference between the plus units and premier units.  The units closest to the beach are premier. (right side of photo).  The windows next to the solid white line (on the right side of the photo) are the master bedrooms in the 2 bedroom unit. The base units are on the right side of the photo closer to the street and not the beach (not pictured), but you can see the balconies in the photo posted above when I was on 16th Ave.



 

This is a photo of the plus units taken from the hallway.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

Here is a photo of the front doors to the base units.  



 

This is the hallway leading to the plus units.



 

This is the view out of the windows on the right of the above photo and show the preview center and parking garage.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

Unit 1805A



 



 



 



 

Master


----------



## jsparents (Jul 21, 2019)

Master Bath



 

Second Bedroom



 

Second Bathroom



 

Full size laundry



 

View from the balcony



 


 

This is the view looking out of the master bedroom.  The divider is between unit A & B.  You can see the space between the wall and the divider.  It is very easy to look at the other balcony so privacy is limited.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 22, 2019)

Covered pool that was very cold compared to the outdoor pool.



 

Outdoor pool.



 

Marketplace



 

 




 

 

Sports Bar


----------



## jsparents (Jul 22, 2019)

Activity Center


----------



## Panina (Jul 22, 2019)

Have to go see Enclave in person but by the pictures Ocean 22 looks more upscale but know Enclaves location is better. @jsparents  your opinion


----------



## jsparents (Jul 22, 2019)

When we checked in the concierge was on the phone so I did not get my welcome packet.  I purposely did not wait because I did not want to deal with the pressure to attend an owners' update.  

The morning after checking in at 8:40am, the phone in our unit rang.  My kids were still sleeping and I was up, but not really up.  I was annoyed by the call and figured I knew who it was calling.  I went down to the concierge to ask about water park tickets because I had read here on Tug that Ocean 22 gives them out.  At this point I was confronted with, "you did not receive your welcome packet".  The lady was very nice and tried to set me up for an update.  At this point, I was aware that she was either not well versed in the rules or tried to pull one on me.  I told her that I was going to complete my update in Hawaii when I travel there later in the year.  She told me that I could do it in both places and receive 30,000 HH points or $75 gift certificate.  There was a little pressure, but not an over abundance. I passed. 

She provided me with free tickets to Broadway Grand Prix  (value $37.95 per person), Wild Water & Wheels (value $29.98 per person), and Myrtle Waves (value $29.98 per person).  The Grand Prix tickets is valid only one time, while the waterparks could be used several times. I also received several coupon books that I later saw around at other places and at news stands.  We used all the free tickets and with four of us, it was nice to not have the expense.  

We also went to a Pelicans baseball game which was awesome.  There were fireworks after the game and we went on a Thursday when it was $1 beers.

The resort seemed to be off and what I mean is I think things are still too new for everything to run smoothly.  Some employees just looked like they did not know what to do.  At the pool, there was one person walking around taking drink and food orders.  The guy walked by me several times without saying a word and holding a menu.  It wasn't until I flagged him down did he make an effort.  I never saw him make an effort to ask people if they wanted anything.  

At the Sports Bar, the bartender had a tough time making a drink because she left her cheat sheet in her car and did not have time to go and get it once at work.  All the employees were very friendly and nice, but I think as time goes on it will seem to run more smooth. 

The concierge splits here time betwen Enclave and Ocean 22.  I am not sure how many other employees are doing this. 

All and all we had a very nice and enjoyable time.  The resort is nice and new, but I think needs some more time to work out the kinks. I will return in years to come. 

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## jsparents (Jul 22, 2019)

Panina said:


> Have to go see Enclave in person but by the pictures Ocean 22 looks more upscale but know Enclaves location is better. @jsparents  your opinion



I walked down to Ocean 22 to see.  I felt crowded because one entering the front doors you have to get into the elevator.  Enclave has a more open feel when you enter.

Ocean 22 has dark woods while Enclave is more light and bright.  When looking down the beach, both buildings stick out as being clean and light.  I would consider Ocean 22 based on the point structure.


----------



## OMC (Jul 22, 2019)

Panina said:


> Have to go see Enclave in person but by the pictures Ocean 22 looks more upscale but know Enclaves location is better. @jsparents  your opinion



Thanks for all of the updates.  Now I know what rooms to ask for next time for our next trip.  Just stayed at Ocean 22 in June.  Based on the photos from @jsparents both places look pretty comparable as far as interior finish.  The one comment I would make is that Enclave appears to be a little less crowded for the drop off area and pool.  Ocean 22 was a bit of a zoo getting in and out given how small the drop off space was.


----------



## natarajanv (Jul 22, 2019)

jsparents said:


> I stayed in an Oceanfront Premier unit, 1805A.  I learned the following while there and am a little confused by what is posted on the website.  There are four units per floor that are  Premier, meaning Oceanfront.  05 A & B and 06 A & B.  The "A" is a two bedroom and the "B" is a one bedroom.  There is a door that connects both units to make the three bedroom Premier units.  HGVC website says at 2bdrm Premier is 1391 sq ft and a 1 bdrm Premier is 877 sq ft, but only list a 3 bdrm Premier as 1583 sq ft.  I doubt they lockoff the whole unit except the bedroom.  The photos on the website are of the 1 bedroom units.  The 'B" units are end units.
> 
> View attachment 12958
> 
> ...



@GT75 -- is it possible to link the floor layout to the ocean enclave sticky ? Thanks


----------



## dayooper (Jul 22, 2019)

natarajanv said:


> @GT75 -- is it possible to link the floor layout to the ocean enclave sticky ? Thanks



I was thinking this entire thread. Those are good pics and the more resorts with pics like these, the more helpful the sticky thread is.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 22, 2019)

@jsparents Thanks for the great resort report and pics! We were in MB last month and we declined a sales presentation . . . I mean Ocean Enclave tour so we didn’t see the inside at all.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 22, 2019)

natarajanv said:


> is it possible to link the floor layout to the ocean enclave sticky





dayooper said:


> I was thinking this entire thread. Those are good pics and the more resorts with pics like these, the more helpful the sticky thread is.



Yes, I will either extract or link or a combination of both.    I will work on that the next few days.      Thanks.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Apr 25, 2021)

Just finished a 7 night stay at Ocean Enclave (our first as owners) and we really liked the resort.  We traveled mainly to relax and golf and did a bunch of walks on the beach and the boardwalk, which ends at OE and on one of the walks we went down to the second pier which was a little over a mile.  That area of MB is a little sketchier than walking to the North from the resort, but there is no boardwalk headed north.  

We stayed in a 1BR Premium XX06B which is Ocean Front and has plenty of space to enjoy and a great view.  There is a door that separates the unit from the 2BR Prem (which combined make up the 3BR Premium).  We did hear a little noise from the 06A unit a few times while we were there, but nothing that bothered us.  The BR does not share any walls with the other units and was pretty quiet at night, other than the first night we were there when the rooftop bar at the building next door had some music that you could hear the beat of fairy late into the night.  I'd imagine this is more of an issue for the Plus units which are closer.

While the bathroom is really nice, it could use a little more counter space.  The washer and dryer was really handy and we did about 4 loads while we were there and even came home without a boatload of laundry to do.  

The kitchen had a decent selection of plates and dishes, although we broke a wine glass (pretty thin) and a cereal bowl which I dropped when trying to put it in the dishwasher.  There was no service offered during the week and we just called down to the FD when we set garbage out.  The coffee maker was a bit of a miss as it seemed to work some days and not others.  I did get a cup of coffee from the shop on the second floor one am.

We're not pool or day at the beach people, but we did go down to the hot tub one afternoon and enjoyed that.  There are 6 or so cabanas above the outdoor pool that looked really nice and had TV's.  I have attached a pic because I don't think I've seen them mentioned anywhere.  I did ask at the Concierge what the rental fee was but the rep said that they are booked through the Activities group.

Pre-arrival and on arrival we were offered 30k HH points for an owners update, which I declined.  The first rep tried to draw us in by saying we would have some priority in Maui due to the fact we own Kings Land.  LOL  When we stopped at Concierge one am they offered 50k and they had an early am opening on a day we were planning on laying low after four straight days of golf, so we agreed to go.  We have more than enough points (roughly 13,000 each year) that we just bought resale and the conversation was pleasant and the rep did suggest buying a small EOY direct deed and in the future leveraging the $ the original owners paid on the two we already own.  What he offered would have roughly cost us $40,000 over time and gotten us 2nd level of Elite, which I don't see anything offered by that appealing to us.  That worked out to $18,000 to add a deed and then upgrading the two we have for another $10-3k each. Politely declined and we were done.  The closer came in and offered us a package to lock in the offer for 18 months for about $1800 and would have included 7000 Bonus HGVC points. I wasn't interested in locking in an offer that made no sense so we declined that too.  If I'm going to spend $1800 I'll put it towards another deed that will give me more points every year.

Overall it was a great stay and we did walk up to Ocean 22 (which we had gone into a couple rooms on a prior trip) and to Anderson.  I'd probably be comfortable at any of the three, but I think Ocean Enclave is clearly the nicest of the three.


----------

